# "Modern" Jiu Jitsu?



## Mr. President (Jan 3, 2014)

Taking a traditional martial art and giving it a contemporary spin is nothing new, but I'm not sure about this one. Dennis Hannover is a Jiu Jitsu instructor that has a huge school in California as well as other places around the world. 

http://www.dsjj-usa.com/index.php?con=home

He calls it "survival" jiu jitsu, but isn't it the same as saying "combat Hapkido" as opposed to just "Hapkido"? Anyway, he emphasizes that his curriculum is about actual survival, real life situations, and that his brand of Jiu Jitsu involves moves from Karate, Judo and Krav Maga.

What do you think? Legit?


----------



## frank raud (Jan 3, 2014)

Legit? Why not? He openly admits his credentials, are you questioning them?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 3, 2014)

Depends on what you mean by "legit." It's a modern eclectic art and they state as much up front.  I watched the videos.  I have problems with some of the techniques demonstrated, but the practitioners seem to have reasonable skill at what they are doing.


----------



## K-man (Jan 3, 2014)

Seems fine to me. I would say in reality it is sounds like rebadged Krav Maga with trimmings.
:asian:


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 4, 2014)

Mr. President said:


> Taking a traditional martial art and giving it a contemporary spin is nothing new, but I'm not sure about this one. Dennis Hannover is a Jiu Jitsu instructor that has a huge school in California as well as other places around the world.
> 
> http://www.dsjj-usa.com/index.php?con=home
> 
> ...



It is what it is, and it is what it claims to be. It's a new system, developed by Dennis Hannovar, and he can call it what he wants (not sure that I'd agree with calling it Jujutsu, but that's me). I agree with Tony that there are a few things I'm less-than-enthralled with, but that's it.



K-man said:


> Seems fine to me. I would say in reality it is sounds like rebadged Krav Maga with trimmings.
> :asian:



Yeah, to a fair degree. Dennis was actually featured on the Krav Maga episode of Human Weapon, after all....


----------

